# Is anyone interested in this new EL-100?



## magarity (Sep 13, 2018)

This new flash announced along with the R camera seems strangely anachronistic. Why would an all new model use the old optical wireless?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 13, 2018)

It is only a replacement for the 270EX II. But at this price range, the new EL-100 does not seem competitive to me.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 14, 2018)

I don't see the appeal next to a Yongnuo 600EX-RT clone for less money, but if you *really* need something a bit smaller...

Jim


----------



## mrzero (May 7, 2019)

I'm popping into this old thread because I just learned about this EL-100. There has been a practice of macro photographers rigging up the 270EXII's to serve as cheap macro flashes similar to the MT-24. I never made the jump on the 270 because I was waiting to see if a RT replacement came up, but it looks like it will be this instead. I'm wondering if anybody has bought one (or two) of these and used them in such a fashion. This place is showing the EL-100 in a dual array as a cheap dental photography option, so I'm not the only one to have the thought. With the EL-100 at $200, I'm not sure if I'm willing to pull the trigger. However, with it only taking 2 AA batteries, it might be light enough to balance on one of those cheap flexi-arms instead of the more expensive Wimberly arms required to hold up the 4-AA flashes.


----------



## magarity (May 14, 2019)

I gave up waiting for a new model that is small and has RT. Bought a used 90-EX on Ebay for super cheap. Works great on my 6D as a little fill and the 'easy wireless' mode is actually handy too.


----------

